# UK Government to crack down on overseas benefit fraud



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Which is good news. 
People who scam the benefits system deter people like my proud old Nan from claiming what she is entitled to.
Lord Freud, the Minister in charge of this, was on Radio 4 today. He estimated that overseas welfare cheats are costing the Treasury 66 million pounds a year.
Many of these fraudsters live in Spain.
I hope any measures put in place will catch the one person I know/strongly suspect of cheating by claiming Invalidity Benefit or whatever its called whilst working here. I can't bring myself to shop him....that's not British...
But.....I've done a bit of research on the comparative costs of benefit fraud and tax evasion to the British Treasury/taxpayer.
A study commissioned by the TUC put the amounts at 25 billion pounds lost annually in criminal tax evasion (making false/incomplete declarations) as opposed to benefit fraud which they estimate at 1.1 billion pounds annually.
Citywire, a financial bulletin, gives figures of 15 billion for tax fraud as opposed to the same amount, 1.1 billion pounds, for welfare fraud. 
I'd put the true figure for tax fraud around the 20 billion pound mark...
Both types of fraud hit at we honest taxpayers.
I wonder why the Daily Mail takes such delight in exposing single mothers with 42 inch tvs and not tax dodgers?
Another question that I'm intrigued by: do these people willing go to the Mail with their stories? They must know that they will be villified.
Yet they are pictured smiling at the Mail cameraman in their comfortable homes with their many children surrounded by consumer goodies.
Does the Mail pay these witless people, I wonder?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You called them witless.. therefore they are easy to catch


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Mrypg9, I entirely agree and the majority of UK benefit cheats living in Spain are also working illegally as cowboy builders, satellite installers, swimming pool cleaners, gardeners, using their cars as unofficial taxis, etc. without being registered or paying tax and social security making it difficult for properly registered people to earn a legitimate living.

As far as I am concerned they are all thieving, low-life scum-bags and I have absolutely no qualms whatsoever about reporting them whenever I encounter them.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It amazes me how people manage to claim these benefits in the first place... my son in law has one leg and yet he is not registered as disabled... he was actually told because he worked as an engineer and manages to drive a manual car he is not classed as disabled..


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> Mrypg9, I entirely agree and the majority of UK benefit cheats living in Spain are also working illegally as cowboy builders, satellite installers, swimming pool cleaners, gardeners, using their cars as unofficial taxis, etc. without being registered or paying tax and social security making it difficult for properly registered people to earn a legitimate living.
> 
> As far as I am concerned they are all thieving, low-life scum-bags and I have absolutely no qualms whatsoever about reporting them whenever I encounter them.


:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Interestingly the first grass-thy-neighbour hotline for benefit fraud in Spain opened in 2008, in Alicante, so this is nothing new. (I can´t find a hotline for reporting tax dodgers. But there are plenty of websites offering advice on how to get away with it ...)

The amount claimed fraudulently by Brits overseas at that time was estimated at 93 million, so they have already cut it by a third!
Uk Gov. Takes Steps In Spain

Please don´t get me wrong, I don´t condone fraud or dishonesty at any level. But like Mary, I wish they´d go after the big money - _real _"scroungers" like Philip Green - with as much vigour as they pursue the benefit claimants.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It amazes me how people manage to claim these benefits in the first place... my son in law has one leg and yet he is not registered as disabled... he was actually told because he worked as an engineer and manages to drive a manual car he is not classed as disabled..


hi jan the loss of a limb does not count as a disability, you can still function as a normal working human being, as sad and as weird it might sound, but thats how the social security laws are enforced in UK,we have 100,s of single and double amputees in our disabled veterans association who are not recognised as disabled by the powers that be!!for 18years I had only 20% movement in my left arm and leg was classed fully fit for work even though I could not walk 40 yards without some form of aid, whether wheel chair or crutches, so I worked to support my disabled wife and myself, in another thread I was having a bit of a rant because it gets my dander up , the number of expats still drawing welfare and working over seas, and servicemen are coming home as amputees from the stan and being told straight away ,that apart from a small army pension they can expect no form of support from social security, all welfare and benefit frauds are thieves plain and simple, I hope this clampdown gets underway sooner than later, after taking the british government to the court of human rights 12 years ago my disabilities were re assessed at 90% and later after replacement knees ,elbow and hip joints also , a titanium cage in my spine and a plate holding my pelvis together, I was reassessed at 80% disabled , pity by then I was 63 and already drawing my age pension


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Interestingly the first grass-thy-neighbour hotline for benefit fraud in Spain opened in 2008, in Alicante, so this is nothing new. (I can´t find a hotline for reporting tax dodgers. But there are plenty of websites offering advice on how to get away with it ...)
> 
> The amount claimed fraudulently by Brits overseas at that time was estimated at 93 million, so they have already cut it by a third!
> Uk Gov. Takes Steps In Spain
> ...


Yes, that's the right view, imo. To focus on one type of illegal activity - as some continue to do - is in itself dishonest. 
There is no tax hotline for reporting tax criminals.
I do wonder about these Daily Maul stories. Thery must pay these people as they know that Maul readers like to get steamed up by the activities of the small fry whilst hypocritically ignoring the greater crimes of those who defraud the taxpayer by making false declarations on their tax returns.
There is also the question of people who use accountants and tax lawyers to pay less tax. Not illegal but possibly immoral.
I must confess at this point that when we owned the businesses in the UK we too made use of such loopholes. 
But I can say hand on heart that we never committed any of the 'lesser' frauds that are so prevalent in the business world, such as giving discounts for cash and avoiding VAT.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> You called them witless.. therefore they are easy to catch


I was referring specifically to those people seemingly living luxurious lifestyles whilst legitimately claiming benefits who appear in the Maul grinning at the photographer as they pose in front of their consumer goodies with their many offspring.
Presumably the Maul pays them for this? If not, they are truly witless as they must get abuse and villification from aggrieved Maul readers when out and about.
People who are committing fraud might just be a tad more clever.
Like their fellow criminals, the tax cheats.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nignoy said:


> hi jan the loss of a limb does not count as a disability, you can still function as a normal working human being, as sad and as weird it might sound, but thats how the social security laws are enforced in UK,we have 100,s of single and double amputees in our disabled veterans association who are not recognised as disabled by the powers that be!!for 18years I had only 20% movement in my left arm and leg was classed fully fit for work even though I could not walk 40 yards without some form of aid, whether wheel chair or crutches, so I worked to support my disabled wife and myself, in another thread I was having a bit of a rant because it gets my dander up , the number of expats still drawing welfare and working over seas, and servicemen are coming home as amputees from the stan and being told straight away ,that apart from a small army pension they can expect no form of support from social security, all welfare and benefit frauds are thieves plain and simple, I hope this clampdown gets underway sooner than later, after taking the british government to the court of human rights 12 years ago my disabilities were re assessed at 90% and later after replacement knees ,elbow and hip joints also , a titanium cage in my spine and a plate holding my pelvis together, I was reassessed at 80% disabled , pity by then I was 63 and already drawing my age pension


The fact is that many people who are disabled are fully fit to work and do not wish to draw on any benefits. You yourself have told us of your thirty-plus years of work in Germany. Most of that time I believe you said you were working with animals so I guess that in spite of your disabilities you were pretty fit.
I learnt last week that my Great Uncle Bert, who lost a leg as part of Operation Market Garden, has died in his nineties. He had a prosthetic limb fitted and worked like any 'normal' person until he retired. He had a specially adapted car - provided by the Government - and was given a house by the local Council. No way could his situation be regarded as 'sad' or 'weird'.
He was not entitled to and did not want any further welfare assistance.
People in the Armed Forces injured in any way in conflict zones are entitled to a full range of benefits. The reason they do not qualify for 'social security' (although all such payments, including universal benefits, are a form of social security, as are Child Benefits, Statutory Pensions etc. ) is that in most cases the benefits they receive lift them above the level at which they qualify for such help.
The real tragedy imo is the situation of younger disabled servicemen and women who may well receive adequate benefits but are faced with a lifetime of disability and lack of opportunity available to the more fortunate exservice people.
So....you can get a State retirement pension in Australia at 63. Interesting. 
How many years do you have to contribute for that entitlement?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I was referring specifically to those people seemingly living luxurious lifestyles whilst legitimately claiming benefits who appear in the Maul grinning at the photographer as they pose in front of their consumer goodies with their many offspring.
> Presumably the Maul pays them for this? If not, they are truly witless as they must get abuse and villification from aggrieved Maul readers when out and about.
> People who are committing fraud might just be a tad more clever.
> Like their fellow criminals, the tax cheats.


Are we back in the UK now? I thought this thread was about British people claiming UK benefits in while living in Spain.  Has the Maul got its spies (sorry, journalists) in the Costas too? Or are they in league with _Sur in English_, another rag renowned for its economy with the truth?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Are we back in the UK now? I thought this thread was about British people claiming UK benefits in while living in Spain.  Has the Maul got its spies (sorry, journalists) in the Costas too? Or are they in league with _Sur in English_, another rag renowned for its economy with the truth?


Yes, there was a story in the Maul last week about some silly tart and Christmas presents. Just wondering what the Maul paid her.
I'm wandering...and why not?  This topic can take us anywhere.
We brought tax scammers into it too - at least I did and you agreed with my point of view - but now we've got amputees, the Court of Human Rights (didn't know they adjudicated on cases where soc.sec. payments regarding levels of disability are in dispute but I'll look it up as I'm always keen on widening my knowledge)
and it's all connected....kind of.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is assistance available and it seems loss of a limb does indeed count as a disability and therefore an entitlement. If losing an arm or leg doesn't count as an 'injury' then I can't imagine what would.... I found this whilst googling info on assistance for disabled servicepeople.



Benefits for people injured in the Armed Forces
If you are injured while serving in the Armed Forces, you may be entitled to financial help from the Armed Forces Compensation Scheme. This provides help for *injuries, illnesses or deaths* caused by service in the Armed Forces on or after 6 April 2005. If the period of service which caused your illness or disability was before this date, you can get help from the War Pension scheme. Both schemes are run by the Service Personnel and Veterans Agency (SPVA), which is part of the Ministry of Defence.

You do not have to have fought in a war or seen active service to get financial help from the Armed Forces Compensation Scheme, as long as you are injured or disabled because of serving in the Armed Forces. 

You may get weekly payments or a lump sum depending on which scheme covers you and whether your earnings are likely to be reduced because of your condition. The amount you get will depend on how severely you have been hurt or disabled and how your earnings are affected. Under the War Pension scheme you can also get extra allowances, for example, if you have care needs or mobility problems. You cannot get these under the compensation scheme, but you may be able to get Disability Living Allowance or Attendance Allowance instead.

If you are a widow, widower or surviving civil partner and your partner died as a result of service in the Armed Forces, or was getting a war pension or help from the compensation scheme when they died, you may also be able to get financial help from the scheme.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, there was a story in the Maul last week about some silly tart and Christmas presents. Just wondering what the Maul paid her.
> I'm wandering...and why not?  This topic can take us anywhere.
> We brought tax scammers into it too - at least I did and you agreed with my point of view - but now we've got amputees, the Court of Human Rights (didn't know they adjudicated on cases where soc.sec. payments regarding levels of disability are in dispute but I'll look it up as I'm always keen on widening my knowledge)
> and it's all connected....kind of.


Be careful though or we´ll be forcibly moved to the Expat Lounge ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Be careful though or we´ll be forcibly moved to the Expat Lounge ...


I've looked at that....once.
I'd rather be forced to read The Daily Mail


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> There is assistance available and it seems loss of a limb does indeed count as a disability and therefore an entitlement. If losing an arm or leg doesn't count as an 'injury' then I can't imagine what would.... I found this whilst googling info on assistance for disabled servicepeople.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doesnt matter what you have seen on google... my son in law is not classified as disabled he cannot even get one of those parking permits.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Doesnt matter what you have seen on google... my son in law is not classified as disabled he cannot even get one of those parking permits.


What I have posted refers specifically to the armed forces and is from a UK government site ....not just any old google search. Neither did I refer to your son-in-law's particular circumstances of which I rightly know nothing.
Disability benefits are a complex area. I'm not sure if my old Uncle Bert had a sticker - I don't think so. To all intents and purposes he wasn't 'disabled' - he held down a job, drove a car, danced etc. Losing a limb in his case didn't make his day-to-day living any different from that of an able-bodied person. In fact, you couldn't tell he had an artificial limb.
My OH's brother had a serious stroke at a comparatively young age which left him semi-paralysed down one side of his body and with extremely slurred speech and frequent memory lapses. Prior to his stroke he had worked on the rigs. He was obviously unable to do that kind of work. He has undergone various assessments at the Job Centre or whatever it's called now and it seems they have decided he is incapable of work of any kind. Yet he is not registered disabled, neither does he have a sticker on his specially adapted car.
It does all seem odd and arbitrary but I guess that if you are able to carry on a 'normal' life and your disability doesn't prevent you from holding down a job, then you won't get Disability Allowance. When you think about it though, that seems fair enough. What if you had lost a leg but were able to hold down a job paying a six-figure sum? But my OH's brother's case seems unfair.
I'm pleased that the UK Government is cracking down on benefit cheats. It seems from what I heard just now on BBC news that Spain is a favourite haunt of these types.
But I was also pointing out that criminal tax avoidance costs the country so very much more yet we as a nation seem to get more steamed up about welfare fraud.
The young woman in the Maul story was, incidentally, claiming benefits to which, under existing laws, she was entitled. That is of course a different matter.

Did your granddaughter get her puppy?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> What I have posted refers specifically to the armed forces and is from a UK government site ....not just any old google search. Neither did I refer to your son-in-law's particular circumstances of which I rightly know nothing.
> Disability benefits are a complex area. I'm not sure if my old Uncle Bert had a sticker - I don't think so. To all intents and purposes he wasn't 'disabled' - he held down a job, drove a car, danced etc. Losing a limb in his case didn't make his day-to-day living any different from that of an able-bodied person. In fact, you couldn't tell he had an artificial limb.
> My OH's brother had a serious stroke at a comparatively young age which left him semi-paralysed down one side of his body and with extremely slurred speech and frequent memory lapses. Prior to his stroke he had worked on the rigs. He was obviously unable to do that kind of work. He has undergone various assessments at the Job Centre or whatever it's called now and it seems they have decided he is incapable of work of any kind. Yet he is not registered disabled, neither does he have a sticker on his specially adapted car.
> It does all seem odd and arbitrary but I guess that if you are able to carry on a 'normal' life and your disability doesn't prevent you from holding down a job, then you won't get Disability Allowance. When you think about it though, that seems fair enough. What if you had lost a leg but were able to hold down a job paying a six-figure sum? But my OH's brother's case seems unfair.
> ...




Yes thanks we re homed two miniature Yorkies... and they killed one of the chickens today, 3 other dogs, 3 cats and no dead chickens but it is a lesson well learned they may look like docile lapdogs but the terrier instinct is still there.


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> It amazes me how people manage to claim these benefits in the first place... my son in law has one leg and yet he is not registered as disabled... he was actually told because he worked as an engineer and manages to drive a manual car he is not classed as disabled..


hi there i think he should look into this from what i gather if your unable to do certain jobs ie police, firebrigade then you can claim as disabled my brother in law was born with half a foot and so has a prostecus, he gets disability because he has a clear disability and is therefore insuitable to perform the role of armed forces / police/fire he was told that no matter his career he is disabled and therefore eligible


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

we all know whos getting benefits apart from the fact you see them sign on etc their the ones come 11 am their doing nothing infront of thier 50" plasma with thier top of the range clothes and dla car in the drive. a friend in ni once said that if they moved the border to make londonderry part of ie then the govmt would save a fortune on dla cars. i also heard that when the icelandic fog hit the uk and ie that 3000 people failed to sign on for benefits during the few occassions that planes couldnt fly to eastern europe.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, that's the right view, imo. To focus on one type of illegal activity - as some continue to do - is in itself dishonest.
> There is no tax hotline for reporting tax criminals.
> I do wonder about these Daily Maul stories. Thery must pay these people as they know that Maul readers like to get steamed up by the activities of the small fry whilst hypocritically ignoring the greater crimes of those who defraud the taxpayer by making false declarations on their tax returns.
> There is also the question of people who use accountants and tax lawyers to pay less tax. Not illegal but possibly immoral.
> ...


but using the loopholes is fraud as well, a bit like saying you are just a little bit pregnant


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tazster said:


> hi there i think he should look into this from what i gather if your unable to do certain jobs ie police, firebrigade then you can claim as disabled my brother in law was born with half a foot and so has a prostecus, he gets disability because he has a clear disability and is therefore insuitable to perform the role of armed forces / police/fire he was told that no matter his career he is disabled and therefore eligible




My son in law has looked into it many times with the same results...when he lost his leg aged 17 he was off work for one year and the social security actually had a parked van with an officer "spying" on him to make sure he really was off work, the social security chap was found out as the local neighbourhood watch reported the van and the police turned up to check it out.

My nephew was born with a foot deformity which I don´t really want to explain and he is not classed as disabled despite winning a huge court case against the local authority saying that they were responsible for his disability... how can the highest court in the land say you are disabled and yet your local government officer say you aren´t?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My son in law has looked into it many times with the same results...when he lost his leg aged 17 he was off work for one year and the social security actually had a parked van with an officer "spying" on him to make sure he really was off work, the social security chap was found out as the local neighbourhood watch reported the van and the police turned up to check it out.
> 
> My nephew was born with a foot deformity which I don´t really want to explain and he is not classed as disabled despite winning a huge court case against the local authority saying that they were responsible for his disability... how can the highest court in the land say you are disabled and yet your local government officer say you aren´t?


Things are going to get a lot worse still in the UK. The government is "reassessing" 1.5m people on incapacity benefit and *345,000 of those are expected to be deemed "fit to work"* and will be moved on to job seekers allowance (JSA). 

About 290,000 are likely to be deemed too incapacitated to work, and will not see their benefits time-limited. That would leave 865,000 people on incapacity benefit placed in the "work-related activity group", who will see their *benefits cut after one year.*

_*Those with assets, savings or partners who work will no longer receive benefits*_. They will not be able to claim JSA even if they are out of work, so would therefore have to rely on partners' income or savings – if they have any – or sell off their assets. 

The Coalition evidently places disabled people in the same category as anyone else on welfare - as an opportunity to save costs.
Disability benefit changes could see 1m lose out | Society | The Guardian


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

It will be a huge bloodletting as far as the disabled are concerned, the govt is already cutting support for Headley Court disabled veterans rehab unit, which is a disgrace, there are too many little tyrants in local authoritieswho rule the disabled in their area with an iron fist, but make everything available to single unmarried mothers with 4 children or more who have never worked a stroke in their lives, and the only skill they have is popping out babies to keep them in ****, how many disabled pensioners in UK could afford to pay 3000pounds for toys for their 4 kids , Mrs Eloise Little(no relative) of Cornwall did and was only to pleased to boast about doing it ,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> It will be a huge bloodletting as far as the disabled are concerned, the govt is already cutting support for Headley Court disabled veterans rehab unit, which is a disgrace, there are too many little tyrants in local authoritieswho rule the disabled in their area with an iron fist, but make everything available to single unmarried mothers with 4 children or more who have never worked a stroke in their lives, and the only skill they have is popping out babies to keep them in ****, how many disabled pensioners in UK could afford to pay 3000pounds for toys for their 4 kids , Mrs Eloise Little(no relative) of Cornwall did and was only to pleased to boast about doing it ,


There are very few working families who can afford to spend that amount on toys at Christmas


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tazster said:


> we all know whos getting benefits apart from the fact you see them sign on etc their the ones come 11 am their doing nothing infront of thier 50" plasma with thier top of the range clothes and dla car in the drive. a friend in ni once said that if they moved the border to make londonderry part of ie then the govmt would save a fortune on dla cars. i also heard that when the icelandic fog hit the uk and ie that 3000 people failed to sign on for benefits during the few occassions that planes couldnt fly to eastern europe.


You sound very bitter....
Where did you hear about the thousands not signing on because of the problems in Iceland, which, incidentally, were caused by volcanic ash, not fog.
I'm glad I don't live in a part of Spain such as you describe. 
No wonder Spain has such a dodgy reputation, if all that is true.
If.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nignoy said:


> but using the loopholes is fraud as well, a bit like saying you are just a little bit pregnant[/QUOTE.
> 
> No, it isn't. I suggest you a) look up UK Company Tax Law and b) use a dictionary to look up the definition of fraud.
> Taking the advice of a qualifuied accountant or tax lawyer to find legitimate ways of not paying specific taxes is not, I repeat not, fraud. *Criminal tax evasion is making false statements or omissions in relation to your tax affairs.*As Stravinsky pointed out some time back, no sensible person pays more tax than they are obliged by law to do. Perhaps you should acquaint yourself with the UK Government's SIPP policy, devised as a scheme to encourage business people to invest in pension schemes and legitimately avoid tax..This is what we, as businrss owners did...we invested in commercial property. Some may find this kind of activity immoral....but in no way is it 'fraud' or in any way illegal.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes thanks we re homed two miniature Yorkies... and they killed one of the chickens today, 3 other dogs, 3 cats and no dead chickens but it is a lesson well learned they may look like docile lapdogs but the terrier instinct is still there.


Yes, you can't judge on size alone. We have many small dogs at our kennels which look sweet and winsome but are quite fierce.
Whereas Our Little Azor is a big but gentle boy...although very territorial and has twice bitten 'intruders' on his home ground.
Off-topic as we are...but one question: are dogs kept as family pets in Egypt?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nignoy said:


> It will be a huge bloodletting as far as the disabled are concerned, the govt is already cutting support *for Headley Court disabled veterans rehab unit, which is a disgrace, there are too many little tyrants in local authoritieswho rule the disabled in their area with an iron fist*, but make everything available to single unmarried mothers with 4 children or more who have never worked a stroke in their lives, and the only skill they have is popping out babies to keep them in ****, how many disabled pensioners in UK could afford to pay 3000pounds for toys for their 4 kids , Mrs Eloise Little(no relative) of Cornwall did and was only to pleased to boast about doing it ,


How do local authorities affect people like Ms Little, who, incidentally, has committed no crime? Apart from awarding a council house, I suppose - not that there are many council houses left. All Housing Associations now.
What powers do the local authorities have over the disabled? Surely most if not all of their benefits come from the DWP or whatever department of Central Government is now in charge...I do not remember any department which dealt specifically with the disabled when I was involved in local government.
The tone of this debate is becoming shrill and a tad hysterical, methinks. 
More clear light and less subjective bile might clarify things???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, you can't judge on size alone. We have many small dogs at our kennels which look sweet and winsome but are quite fierce.
> Whereas Our Little Azor is a big but gentle boy...although very territorial and has twice bitten 'intruders' on his home ground.
> Off-topic as we are...but one question: are dogs kept as family pets in Egypt?




In the Muslim world dogs are considered dirty but yes there are people who have dogs as pets in Cairo as it is becoming a bit of a status symbol and quite frankly they need shooting, the people not the dogs.
In the last apartment block I lived in I was on the top floor so the flat roof was above me and 3 dogs were housed there and I never once saw them being taken of the roof I did complain to the people who had the dogs about them barking all night and was told... it is not my dog it´s the other dogs and I asked them how would they know? There are no country walks for dogs, no gardens (people tend to live in apartments) and as racist as it might sound the expats who have pets tend to look after their animals much much better than the local population , the first thing they ask is .. where is the vet?, where is there to walk my dogs? etc.
On a lighter note it is fun to read the classifieds when Egyptians are wanting to put their animal to stud or be mated

Lovely Labrador is looking for wife to show he is a man.

My girl dog is looking for a good husband to have babies with... I presume good means pedigree as there are plenty of stray dogs around.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Nignoy said:
> 
> 
> > but using the loopholes is fraud as well, a bit like saying you are just a little bit pregnant[/QUOTE.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> In the Muslim world dogs are considered dirty but yes there are people who have dogs as pets in Cairo as it is becoming a bit of a status symbol and quite frankly they need shooting, the people not the dogs.
> In the last apartment block I lived in I was on the top floor so the flat roof was above me and 3 dogs were housed there and I never once saw them being taken of the roof I did complain to the people who had the dogs about them barking all night and was told... it is not my dog it´s the other dogs and I asked them how would they know? There are no country walks for dogs, no gardens (people tend to live in apartments) and as racist as it might sound the expats who have pets tend to look after their animals much much better than the local population , the first thing they ask is .. where is the vet?, where is there to walk my dogs? etc.
> On a lighter note it is fun to read the classifieds when Egyptians are wanting to put their animal to stud or be mated
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info. It explains a lot. A Moroccan repair guy who came to our house once displayed a mixture of fear and disgust when he saw our Ridgeback. He would not enter until Azor had been safely shut away.
Again off-topic...but I thought the Koran enjoined Muslims to protect and respect animals...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nignoy said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a short precis of my life for you ,as many members know and a particular lady has seen my military record I joined army apprentice school at the age of 14 years and 10 months on the 6/5/1958 served11 years and was invalided out in germany , I lived and was company based in germany for 19years and 11 months returned to UK in may 86, but was still working for the same german based company, 14th of february 1996 we emigrated to queensland, where I was curator of gondwana wildlife sanctuary and was employed to assist the recievers who were supposedly trying to save this ailing sanctuary, and also wildlife rescue coordinator for queensland, myfirst book living with fur and feather was quite popular among the zookeeping fraternity, my manuals of wild life care both australian and exotic are considered a great learning aid both here and overseas, even the crocodile hunter Steve Irwin had enough faith in my reputation,, to ask me train his keepers at australia zoo, I dont have a superannuation, I receive a part age pension from UK and germany and my war injuries pension , hope this clears up any doubts you have, as far as my disabilities go , you can check them face to face in may when we are in spain , just name a place,
> ...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Nignoy said:


> How many disabled pensioners in UK could afford to pay 3000pounds for toys for their 4 kids , Mrs Eloise Little(no relative) of Cornwall did and was only to pleased to boast about doing it ,


Actually she borrowed half of that, and she´s only just paid off the loan for the previous Christmas. I´ve just read the article. Bringing up four kids on 20k a year is quite a challenge, and she is obviously proud of being able to do what she considers the best for them, i,.e. spending money on expensive gifts.

The Mail doesn´t mention two other factors which I think are relevant.

Firstly, the relentless pressure from advertisers and the media to have the latest gadgets and clothes - irresponsible and completely uncontrolled. They use "celebs" to endorse overpriced and pointless products, kids feel inferior if they can´t keep up with their mates, and any parent who doesn´t provide these things is made to feel a failure. For the not-very-bright, the consumer society is a minefield and can lead to horrendous debts. But the world economy demands that we keep spending.

Secondly, this girl and others like her can´t get a job that pays more than benefits. That doesn´t necessarily mean benefits are too high (the state doesn´t spend a penny more than it has to), but that wages are too low. Employers pay the minimum wage for unskilled labour whenever they can (and who can blame them) so that they can keep prices down. Consumers like low prices, but the cost of these low prices is wages that people can´t live on.

So let´s all stop buying things we don´t need and show people like Eloise Little that there are better ways to show your children you love them than showering them with expensive junk.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Actually she borrowed half of that, and she´s only just paid off the loan for the previous Christmas. I´ve just read the article. Bringing up four kids on 20k a year is quite a challenge, and she is obviously proud of being able to do what she considers the best for them, i,.e. spending money on expensive gifts.
> 
> The Mail doesn´t mention two other factors which I think are relevant.
> 
> ...


Oh for Gawd's sake Alca....you're bringing fact and reason into this debate
Interestingly, I've posted many things to contradict assertions that have been made...to no avail. 
What I find fascinating is the tone of some of the comments. Why do we ignore the foibles of the powerful and wealthy but kick those on or below our own social level, I wonder....
Now I'm off to begin work on* my* book: not sure of the title yet but ideas are forming in my mind...


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Nignoy said:
> 
> 
> > An eventful life indeed. Where did you see active service? You were too young for Suez, I guess.
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > active service in Aden 62, borneo, malaysia ,singapore and thailand 63to 66, and northern ireland ,recieved the Pingat Jasa Medal off the Malay govt for service to malaya,I am a citizen of australia , also have my british passport too, I also have a permanent residents permit (dauer aufenhalts genehmigung) for germany, and as a pensioner I still have to inform the authorities that I am leaving australia on holiday or I will lose my pension!!
> ...


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Nignoy said:
> 
> 
> > I have known John for many years and he had indeed done all that he says,
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nignoy said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > active service in Aden 62, borneo, malaysia ,singapore and thailand 63to 66, and northern ireland ,recieved the Pingat Jasa Medal off the Malay govt for service to malaya,I am a citizen of australia , also have my british passport too, I also have a permanent residents permit (dauer aufenhalts genehmigung) for germany, and as a pensioner I still have to inform the authorities that I am leaving australia on holiday or I will lose my pension!!
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Nignoy said:
> 
> 
> > I have known John for many years and he had indeed done all that he says,
> ...


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Nignoy said:
> 
> 
> > It seems wrong that you should lose your UK pension when you leave Australia.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nignoy said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > 14th of february 1996 we emigrated to queensland, where I was curator of gondwana wildlife sanctuary and was employed to assist the recievers who were supposedly trying to save this ailing sanctuary, and also wildlife rescue coordinator for queensland, myfirst book living with fur and feather was quite popular among the zookeeping fraternity, my manuals of wild life care both australian and exotic are considered a great learning aid both here and overseas, even the crocodile hunter Steve Irwin had enough faith in my reputation,, to ask me train his keepers at australia zooQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nignoy said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > I recieve veterans supplements from the australian govt to boost my pension ,IE % off, rates, medication ,travel,electricity , gas and telephone,these are the benefits my wife and I lose if we leave australia without permission,
> ...


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Nignoy said:
> 
> 
> > mrypg9 said:
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nignoy said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nignoy said:
> ...


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Nignoy said:
> 
> 
> > mrypg9 said:
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nignoy said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nignoy said:
> ...


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Nignoy said:
> 
> 
> > mrypg9 said:
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nignoy said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nignoy said:
> ...


----------

